# Is It OK?



## dumblydork90 (Nov 14, 2014)

So I had one mom who had 2 babies only, a boy and a girl and they were born 2 days after another litter with no runts. The girl was a runt and now named Peanut, and the boy was chunky (now named Bubba), even from day one.... Should I be worried? I mean, he's really big, even compared to the babies of the first litter he's bigger than them and has been. You can pick him out even without the markings because of his size. Is it something I should worry about?


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

I have seen some huge size difference in small litters. So long as everyone is getting fed it is not a problem.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

How old are they? He probably got all the nutrients in the litter but as long as both babies are feeding well and we'll formed i wouldn't worry. Keep an eye on there milk bands though as sometimes small litters aren't enough to keep mum producing milk. If not then foster the babies onto your other litter. Just remove mum, run the 2 babies on the litter from the nest and put them in the midst of the other babies and add mum again. Most mums don't notice


----------



## dumblydork90 (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh, they're almost 4 weeks old now, but ever since they were born he was chunky compared. And I've had to move Bubba and Peanut to the other nest before, followed by giving them back to mom, followed by giving her a baby from the other nest alongside them, and now both moms and nests co-nest (3 adults and 12 babies lead to a big nest and a lot of fun things to watch). 
I would always check milkbands, he was just BIG


----------

